# Suck Pads for SSC?



## ThankfulMama (Dec 1, 2009)

DD is teething again and is munching on the straps of my beco. This leaves her face all red from the straps rubbing on them. I'm looking for ideas. I have seen the suck pads that are out there for sale and was wondering if they are any good and if there are other options. Any recommendations?

TIA!


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

we have the ergo ones. they work great. I thought about making my own, but at only $10ish a pair it was just more practical for me to buy them locally.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

We use these http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...mSource=Search. They are super soft and thick so absorbes a lot of drool. They are ment to be used for car seat strap so it's a tight fit but works well on our Ergo. Plus they are cute and cheap so we have a pair each for stroller, car seat, and Ergo.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the cream Ergo pads. I wash them a lot, and the velcro is starting to come off a bit. I wish I new a WAHM that made decent, inexpensive ones. (i.e. there are some on Etsy that are really pretty but are like $18-20 a pair, which is a bit too steep for me.)

I am looking at the JJ Cole car seat strap covers as a second pair. maybe


----------



## mibelleson (Mar 15, 2008)

i'm not 100% sure, but i think ergo has organic suck pads


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, they do. The cool thing about the organic Ergo pads is that they snap instead of velcro.


----------



## saramir77 (Dec 3, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I hope someone will see it. Just wanted to clarify - the Ergo suck pads work on the Beco Butterfly II? My little guy seems to like to chew on the buckle of the Beco. Is that what you'd cover up with the suck pad?


----------



## ThankfulMama (Dec 1, 2009)

I made my own suck pads. You can buy a wash cloth or other fabric of your choice and sew it slightly wider than the strap. You can choose your length and width. It works great!


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

I wrapped preemie prefolds around our Ergo straps and pinned them on (pins on the side of the strap further away from baby!)


----------

